# Dirt Disposal



## Redneckpete

I spent about 10k to lock up a local dump site for five years. It is now used exclusivly by me, the money was so well spent.

Pete


----------



## Driftwood

*No problem here with dirt disposal. Bay area Calif.*

I have a dump and back hoe. Our work is renovation and repair of residential homes,some retaining walls, in Marin Co. Ca. We have steep hill sites and lots of drilled peir holes. I am not extracting Gas station leaker tanks,or excavating
soil from old paint factories! No problems dumping soil at the local facilities.
Concrete is ground for road base and drain rock. Never Questioned about where soil came from. I feel Your pain Brothers! 



Hope the E.P.A. doesn't read this!!!!!


----------



## greg24k

When you don't have fill everybody is looking for it, when you got a few good loads, nobody needs it. Isn't that a b^tch :cursing:


----------



## Driftwood

*Can You Explain further on the details of this*



Redneckpete said:


> I spent about 10k to lock up a local dump site for five years. It is now used exclusivly by me, the money was so well spent.
> 
> Pete



I have no Idea how this works,but sounds good Thanks Drift


----------



## Redneckpete

I was using a local dump site, the property owner was trying to manage it. It was continually a disaster, with about a dozen contractors using it. Many times it was unusable.

I made a deal with the owner, put a D6 on the site for two days and about 200 ton of stone on the road, just to clean the site up. In exchange I have exclusive use for five years guaranteed. If he is still happy with me after that, we can always made a deal for longer. I am responsible for the site now and keep it clean. Money well spent. I bring in somewhere around a thousand loads a year.

Pete


----------



## Driftwood

*Thank You*

My term for that is "a good marriage." The Guy is lucky You came along


----------



## Newbuilt

*Place to get rid of that dirt*

You can look at dirtlocate.com. they don't have any charges and have a nice map that shows the locations. Easy to use


----------

